# Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost



## TWErvin2 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost*, the first novel in my new series (LitRPG/Fantasy) is now available.

If you enjoy fantasy and/or RPGs, this series may be right up your alley.

*Description*: _Glenn, a college sophomore, has a Sociology 102 paper that requires spending time with an unfamiliar group or culture. Luckily, two hot girls from his class have the same idea: Attend the university’s game club to get reaction material for their papers.

A creepy game moderator shows up, ready to start a game of Monsters, Maces and Magic. Glenn doesn’t fret over the GM’s disturbing vibe, figuring it’ll lead to potential fodder for his paper.

Moments after rolling up his character and beginning the adventure, Glenn, his two classmates, and three other players are drawn into the game, literally. How and why they got trapped in the game, transformed into their RPG characters are important questions, sure. But simply surviving a world filled with horrific creatures, unknown magic, and perilous roads is first on the list._

Here are the current links:
Print on Amazon: *Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost (print)*
Kindle US Pre-order: *Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost (ebook)* Kindle UK: *Outpost (ebook)*

The ebook pre-order is currently available at a discount, and will be officially released *March 7th*. I will post updates as they become available. And, if you do pick up a copy, don't hesitate to share your thoughts.

Note: The second book in the series, *Betrayal*, is due out in early April 2018.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 19, 2018)

I read your last one (there's a review on Goodreads but I daren't go near Amazon these days since they seem to be all over my account - someone from a shared book club, who only knows me through that, not even a SM friend, got her Amazon account locked last week for trying to leave me a review ) and it was great fun. I'll pick this one up when my current TBR pile is done.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I read your last one (there's a review on Goodreads but I daren't go near Amazon these days since they seem to be all over my account - someone from a shared book club, who only knows me through that, not even a SM friend, got her Amazon account locked last week for trying to leave me a review ) and it was great fun. I'll pick this one up when my current TBR pile is done.


Thanks, *Jo Zebedee*. Very much appreciated.
I am not sure what is going on with Amazon. I have had reviews disappear, from readers I have no idea who they were. Maybe they removed them on their own? Or for some other reason. Not a lot, but enough to be noticed.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 20, 2018)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost* has been officially released.

If you might be interested in checking it out, here's a link to where it's available...

*Link*: *Where Outpost is Available*

If you do get a copy, I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thought I would post the Official Monsters, Maces and Magic logo:






Will be posting about the second novel in the series (Betrayal) soon to be released in a few days


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 5, 2018)

The audiobook version of *Outpost* is now available.
At the moment it's #1 in its Amazon category for new releases 





If you enjoy audiobooks, please take a moment to check it out: *Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost Now Available*


----------



## Droflet (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats. Best of luck with it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 6, 2018)

*Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost* was reviewed on the _LitRPG Audiobook Podcast_ this week.

Here's a link to the youtube version (if you might be interested): *LitRPG Audiobook Podcast 008*.
*Outpost* is discussed beginning about 9:30 into the episode.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Monsters, Maces and Magic: Outpost* is now on sale for 99 cents at most ebook sites, including Amazon (US/UK/Canada/Australia), Kobo, Smashwords, Google Play, Nook, iBooks and more.

Here's a Books2Read link to them: *Outpost Ebook*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 25, 2020)

*Outpost *is currently on sale for 99 cents at most ebook vendors. (Some have not converted the sale price request yet.)

*Link*: *Where Outpost Ebook is Available



 *


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 25, 2020)

Sounds interesting


----------

